# The Frugal Foodie Cookbook: Waste-Not Recipes for the Wise Cook (Paperback)



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

It was back in 1984 when Jeff Smith's The Frugal Gourmet hit the bookstores. Based on his very successful series on PBS, it was the

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

